# Famous quote



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

" I wouldn't want to belong to any club that would have me as a member" Name that person :roll: BTW no its not Road Hog :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Groucho Marks or Mark Twain


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Groucho Marks or Mark Twain


Mr Marx's is correct sir well done. Now pick anything off the top shelf.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'll have Torres please .


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> I'll have Torres please .


Sorry mates hes far too good for the Magpies. BTW how long do you give Keegan before he spits the dummy again or ermmm gets moved upstairs ? :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

As long as he needs ,about time someone had a long run in charge after Sir Bobby.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> As long as he needs ,about time someone had a long run in charge after Sir Bobby.


Took Fregi 7 years, no way Keegan will get that long. I hear the took the managers door off his office when Bobby left and fitted a revolving door in its place or was ita turnstile. :roll: I have always liked Newcastle and until recently we have had some terrific battles. So come on M8 get back up there where you belong ....ermmm just behind us of course


----------

